# in floor layout



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

I have picked up a job to install in floor heat piping and styro in a basement walkout. 2200 sq ft. Anyone know where I can get a layout tool or plan for my runs. I do know max is 225ft on each run back to the boiler area and all runs should be within 10% of that number and no higher than 225.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Do you know the heat load of the house? Will this be the sole source of heat? You're talking about staple up from below, right?


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

No this nudura hydrofoam panels laid on the poly'd gravel floor


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Just do it like normal.


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

I found a program to help me out. Works like a charm. Took all the guess work out of the layout. Since it's 3500 lin. ft. of pipe to run. Thanks for the help


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't think we actually helped any. I've either followed plans or just laid out so the spacing is right and runs are even. What program did you use?


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Called LoopCad 2013
I got a 30 day trial version and laid out the walk out basement in it with the geographical location and insulation values of the house it asked for, then let the program do its magic. I did both 8", 10" and 12" plans.


----------

